
IRHydra: Display V8 and Dart VM Intermediate Representations - jcr
https://github.com/mraleph/irhydra/
======
boulos
It's too bad his README.md doesn't have some screenshots. Luckily, his site
for IRHydra2 has a screencast you can scrub through
([http://mrale.ph/irhydra/2/](http://mrale.ph/irhydra/2/)) to get at least a
sense of what it looks like. This tooltip here was pretty fantastic
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=725&v=pycQWDuCBN8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=725&v=pycQWDuCBN8)),
seems like a great project!

~~~
alphonse23
Too bad he's been barely working on it. I must say, it also looks very
impressive... but will it ever get pass the demo stage?

~~~
mraleph
I'd love to work more on it, but sadly it's really outside of my real work
right now - as I haven't been working on V8 for several years now.

It is past the demo stage though - I know people who use it and it is the only
tool I use myself to look at V8 deopts (on a rare occasion when I need to).

I do answer questions and fix bugs whenever possible - so if you would like to
use IRHydra and can't figure something out - just send me a mail or file a bug
on GitHub.

I originally had hopes that something like this will eventually be
incorporated in DevTools - but this hope has withered by now.

